# Me and my hives



## benp (Dec 29, 2007)

Here is some pics of my first two hives hope to expand this season cant wait till spring breaks thru http://s153.photobucket.com/albums/s216/benp2003/bees/?action=view&current=054.flv


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like a nice store of honey, there!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

benp: I know I can probably type out all the letters and numbers for your photos; I haven't done that yet and haven't seen them. I know I haven't posted photos myself; I hope to do so later. Maybe you need to do a,.."redo" with photobucket,.. or someone here can give advice about that. Sorry.


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

benp - I think you may need to edit and make sure your smilie is not right adjacent to the link. Put a space or two between.
oldbee - in the meantime, cut the link part and paste into address bar.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

benp . . .

Watch those open pant legs!


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

*nice pics*

Ben, great pics , looked at the date up here i would have to brush away a half foot of snow to look in my hives. one question ? what do you use for smoker fuel? never seen smoke like that, im envious of you. and a wife who will handle bees you are blessed beyond measure, take good care of her, a keeper for sure Walt


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

nice pics. Makes me want to figure out how to use video in my photobucket account...


----------



## benp (Dec 29, 2007)

wish i could help with photo bucket miy wife did mine for me lol


----------

